# Background Poll



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

this is in response to the thread http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=2&t=1873&st=0&
and was just wondering waht everyone here is?


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I am a white guy and proud. caucasion


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

cracker. ******. white.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I hate to follow the crowd...but Im white...though I could classify as being a hybrid and a native...ahh the choices!!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

white pollak.
MAD


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm white. I get even whiter when I'm hungover which is odd because I get really red when I'm drunk. Sometimes I'm also black and blue. I usually end up that way because I'm not yellow. Sometimes I'm green with envy when I see people of color getting their free sh*t!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Razorlips said:


> I'm green with envy when I see people of color getting their free sh*t!


 everyone should have to work for their needs regardless of colour. thats my opinion, But according to stats chinese people are more highly emplyed compare to white people in north america and some employers will look for this, aint that a bonus, however I always earn my belongings and work hard for everything I ever have :smile: . I have never been able to get anything for free to date for being this way so I am in the smae ballpark as you


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

FILIPINO


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

MPower said:


> FILIPINO

















... is that another word for white?


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I was actually referring to darker skin tones. Not all of them as a whole either. It's just that i see these people sliding through life on my tax dollars and sometimes i get wound up.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

MPower said:


> FILIPINO


For some reason I knew that, well one of them.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Razorlips said:


> I was actually referring to darker skin tones. Not all of them as a whole either. It's just that i see these people sliding through life on my tax dollars and sometimes i get wound up.


 There was a study a few years ago that showed, white people were pretty close to being in the lead as far as getting gov' aid. And the number of white people were rising way faster than any others. Not sure where to find the stats but I think I heard it on the news. So pointing fingers at any color is pretty dumb I think. Im not trying to be like you and say "No it's the white man!", but Do you think it is really neccessary to show your anger towards anyone in that way?

I'm Mexican


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The population of white people rising?!







Seriously?! I dont know about other states, but I know its definitly not here in California...thats for sure!!! Its true though, this country has soo many programs designed for minorities its rediculous...I thought we were all supposed to be equal here!!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> MPower said:
> 
> 
> > FILIPINO
> ...


 What made you think I was Filipino?


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

None of the above.









I am hispanic.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

im a United States Marine!....no diversity, no different colors....just a marine


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> The population of white people rising?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 read the sentence before that one!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

whats are still a majority in this country, followed by blacks, then hispanics, then asians and islamics and finally the native americans











> this country has soo many programs designed for minorities its rediculous


whats so wrong with that? its not my fault that we still get repressed in some parts of life


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

latino...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

30% vietnamese
30% chinese
40% american
100% male
100% female lover


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Is American really an ethnicity?!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Is American really an ethnicity?!


 are you an american?


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> The population of white people rising?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DAM RIGHT tell it sister, so you do agree with what I said about this in the thrend swastikas about this.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> whats are still a majority in this country, followed by blacks, then hispanics, then asians and islamics and finally the native americans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what about the white people? I want a white collage fund, I want a clothing line named for us by us, I want white enterainment tv, I want a white history month not that black history is bad. What about more white people in football, they are bitching about more black coaches. It is like that in alot of sports. White people have tennis and golf and fishing what up with that.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

im white, but i have a mind of a asain, odd eh?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Is American really an ethnicity?!


 Nope: being American is a nationality, just like being Mexican, Dutch, Nigerian or Afghani. There is no such thing as an American ethnic group...


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Is American really an ethnicity?!
> ...


 There should be


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I am pale white because their is no sun in my country!

also on a related topic, here in England if you describe someone as Asian, you would mean they are Indian, and not Chenise, or from anywere else in Asia for that matter - how strange is that?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

solid colors all the way those theme ones are so tackey.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

why the double post Innes ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


Why's that








What would you, or your country gain from that?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

nothing


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

*The only true American ethnic group is the American Indian.* Other than that we are all different ethnicities that happen to live in the same country.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Crozy said:


> why the double post Innes ?


 what double post?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Native and Italian the white man stole my land!! j/k


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> I am pale white because their is no sun in my country!
> 
> also on a related topic, here in England if you describe someone as Asian, you would mean they are Indian, and not Chenise, or from anywere else in Asia for that matter - how strange is that?


 well im some parts of the world 'asians' are known as 'orientals'...either way, i think asians/orientals were the first people on this earth...how do you explain china's population?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I prefer to be called saltine, not cracker


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

White guy living in latin america!


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

im white,british and very proud!!!!!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > I am pale white because their is no sun in my country!
> ...


 no cable t.v????


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


:laugh:
















I'm white as milk, but I can't be bothered about that: I judge people on how they are, not how they look, so I don't care about skin colour...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

so what are americans called then? white boys?


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> ...


Thats how I am to judazz. besides what as milk but im white.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

white and proud.
wes


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> white and proud.
> wes


 proud to be white or just white and proud?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Is American really an ethnicity?!
> ...


 Funny how you say your only 40% American...







So I took it, that you meant it as an ethnicity...

Then Xenon says that:


> The only true American ethnic group is the American Indian. Other than that we are all different ethnicities that happen to live in the same country.


In which case, Im American.

However, I think everyone that is a legal citizen of this country [USoA] is an American.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

bobme said:


> im white, but i have a mind of a asain, odd eh?


 ummm WTF is that suppose to mean... fock we are all humans and we all have brains... I think that comment has no truth... what are you trying to say?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > im white, but i have a mind of a asain, odd eh?
> ...


 he's an asian wannabe







....once you dawn a rice patti hat and own a pair of sandals, then we might possibly call you an orient


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > im white, but i have a mind of a asain, odd eh?
> ...


 Thats just like Sisco, trying to be asian.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

there is no trying to be a rce, you are either this or that, or a little bit of both in some cases, .... well that would include me.... seems I am the only hybrid here


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i actually want a mix-hybrid child







...perferably puerto-rican/viet mix







....but i'll take either latino/viet mix or white/asian mix


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm the one Aboriginal person here from the looks of the poll.
Actually,there's Scottish in there too.

Pete


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> However, I think everyone that is a legal citizen of this country [USoA] is an American.


 I don't think so: if I'd decide to move to the US, permanently (don't worry peeps, I won't), I'd still be Dutch, even though I could apply for American citizenship (again, don't worry: I won't - you'd have to kill me first before that would happen







)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> there is no trying to be a rce, you are either this or that, or a little bit of both in some cases, .... well that would include me.... seems I am the only hybrid here


 Im a hybrid...but it was much easier to choose white because it pretty much describes what I am...



> I don't think so: if I'd decide to move to the US, permanently (don't worry peeps, I won't), I'd still be Dutch, even though I could apply for American citizenship


Yes, you would still be Dutch...but you'd also be American...its hard to explain...Ill have to get back to you on that one.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

most of america's pop is going to be big bunches of mixed breed humans. And it's one place in the world where the majority population isn't native. what does that say, i guess it says that everyone is welcome here. regardless of your genes.
















even these green guys
















btw I'm caucasian


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> > I don't think so: if I'd decide to move to the US, permanently (don't worry peeps, I won't), I'd still be Dutch, even though I could apply for American citizenship
> 
> 
> Yes, you would still be Dutch...but you'd also be American...its hard to explain...Ill have to get back to you on that one.


 I would be American inhabitant, but not an American citizen, because I still wouldn't have an American passport (I would have the same rights, but that's a different issue). Only if I'd apply for an American passport, I'd be an American citizen


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

White with Ukranian backround


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am irish,german,russian, and cherokee


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

traumatic said:


> most of america's pop is going to be big bunches of mixed breed humans. And it's one place in the world where the majority population isn't native. what does that say, i guess it says that everyone is welcome here. regardless of your genes.


 so you don't like america like this? you'd rather have it an all-white native nation?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Im white. I was shocked to see that after I voted 80% answered white! wow!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

It really shouldn't matter if you this or that. We are all human and the only difference is where our ancestors came from. There is good and bad in every group, thats just how it is. that is why we are diversified. I personally would not want to live were everyone was the same it would be boring.
MAD


----------

